# Trash Can Liners For Five gal. roller set up



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I just read the roller frame thread and some of the latter posts talked about 5 gallon liners. I am wondering if people have ever used trash can liners in their buckets for quick cleanup. When you're dun you just hold the bag over the container and cut the bottom, wring out and toss. I had tried it years ago but have not been doing it lately.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds like a good Idea to me.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

I do that all the time, i get 3m masking plastic, and line my roller pan, and tape the edges, then when i need to switch out or clean up, its quick and easy.


----------



## BrushMan (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't do it much, but in a pinch I will "borrow" a contractors bag and line my 18' roller pail(tape the edges). This makes a quick change a breeze!


----------

